# Happy 1st Birthday, Ruby!



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby turned 1 yesterday. I can't believe it. It seems like just a few days ago I was wondering if the shark attacks would ever end, now I find myself wishing I could rewind to the puppy days just for a bit, so I can cuddle her as a wrinkle skinned tiny pup! 

She provides me with so much happiness and entertainment, I honestly can't imaging my life without her!

Here are a few of my favorite photos that I have taken of her since we brought her home. The first is her first night home at 8 weeks, and the last couple are from tonight.

Happy birthday, Ruby!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy first birthday! She's beautiful (but you already knew that)!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

HAPPY 1st (of MANY) BIRTHDAY RUBY!
Live to be an old, old, old gray (healthy!) V
I must say the photo of her face, with the ear thrown back... brought me to tears!
She is truly a Beautiful Girl!
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Many belated happy returns Ruby. 

Sure turning into a stunning looking Girl 

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wishing Ruby a very happy birthday!! ;D ;D ;D

Doesn't time fly?!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy happy bday Ruby - she has the most gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ruby have a very happy birthday.. ;D.....Darcy sends a big birthday hug..


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ruby is beautiful Lilyloo!!!!! :-*

Happy birthday to Ruby, many more to come! 
Although the puppy stage is over now (in size only) I'm sure she will provide you with much more fun as a grown up!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ruby from the other Ruby here in Florida. You are a gorgeous girl!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll admit that I am quite biased toward the feminine V girls...but that is one gorgeous dog!!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ruby! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes and the sweet comments. She's definitely the light of our lives!


----------

